# abs light reset.



## tyn1on (Nov 8, 2004)

I have reset the trouble code for my ABS light and was wondering if it takes a few trips before it will go out? 
anyone?


----------



## cannedbobs (May 7, 2007)

*Re: abs light reset. (tyn1on)*

i have a 2002 1.8t and every time i reset it it would come back the first time i tried to use the abs but my problem was defective abs fuses in the above battery fuse box, (took me 8 months and $2k to figure that out) little bit of advice if you have those fuses as seen in following link change them they go bad and make whatever they are controlling not work eventually, even when not broken they will create resistance in the system where it doesn't belong.
http://www.aircondition.com/te...1.jpg
sorry not much info and a bit of a rant but hope i helped some.


_Modified by cannedbobs at 6:34 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## tyn1on (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: abs light reset. (cannedbobs)*

great, I will try all suggestions. and let you know how i make out.
thanx again.


----------



## joyosnow (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is the battery fuse box? I have the same problem.
Thank you.


----------

